# Billow V2 Nano Glass



## Rob Fisher (25/7/18)

I understand the Billow V2 Nano glass fits the Dvarw DL.... any Vendor has stock so I can test it...


----------



## BumbleBee (25/7/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> I understand the Billow V2 Nano glass fits the Dvarw DL.... any Vendor has stock so I can test it...


I may have some stashed away somewhere, will have to check tomorrow. 

If I recall correctly the Billows v2s are 23mm outer diameter.


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/7/18)

BumbleBee said:


> I may have some stashed away somewhere, will have to check tomorrow.
> 
> If I recall correctly the Billows v2s are 23mm outer diameter.



Thanks Buzz guy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (25/7/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks Buzz guy!


Rob I don’t think it’s going to fit, the Billow Nano glass is 23mm diameter and 22mm high. The Dvarw DL is a 24mm glass.

Can you measure the height of the standard Dvarw DL glass for me?


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/7/18)

Width is 23.87mm and the height is 20.00mm inner diam is 22.08mm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (26/7/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Width is 23.87mm and the height is 20.00mm inner diam is 22.08mm


Ah, the height is an issue, if it were 22mm tall like the Billow Nano then I would have said the Manta MTL or iNtake would have been a better fit. I don’t see another glass that will fit the Dvarw DL.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/7/18)

Thanks Buzz!


----------

